# Getting into the US without a degree?



## [HP] (Aug 14, 2010)

hey guys! 

First time posting here! Very useful forum, with a lot of info!

I'm Portuguese, living in Germany. A new job opportunity may be right around the corner, but the catch is that I don't have a degree, although I do have some professional experience (4 years professional experience + 5 years freelance/amateur experience) 

How hard is for someone without a degree, but with a few years of experience to get a H1B visa?

Another question, my girldfriend also has no degree, how hard would it be to try and get one for her too, considering I would get one? (I know that if we were married she would get one automatically, but it's not the case)

Thanks guys!

PS. My field is game art.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

[HP] said:


> hey guys!
> 
> First time posting here! Very useful forum, with a lot of info!
> 
> ...


It's going to be tricky without a degree. At the moment, you can substitute 12 years of experience for a degree. Whether your experience could count is a matter for an US immigration attorney to dissect. There's also the slight possibility of an O visa in there. Again, you'd need an experienced attorney to see if you had a case. The other alternative--which does not require a degree--is to work for the company's overseas branch for a year and apply for an L visa.

If you cohabit with the gf, she can tag along on a B2. She couldn't work, but neither could she on an H4. Failing that, she's got to find her own ticket. The second sticky gives a bunch of yes/no questions -- yes answers are what she needs!


----------



## [HP] (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info Fatbrit! 

12 years? wow, last time I read was 8, and I also read that they might bring it down a notch.

As far as I know, the company that contacted me has a dedicated emigration attorney, but still, I don't think I'm qualified yet. (Not enough professional years) Probably still need to work a few more years here in europe.

Gotta love burocracies! 
We'll see how it will turn out, again, thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

[HP] said:


> Thanks for the info Fatbrit!
> 
> 12 years? wow, last time I read was 8, and I also read that they might bring it down a notch.
> 
> ...


It's 3 years for every year of a 4-year bachelor degree that you're missing.

Last time immigration reform was on the table (but didn't pass), this substitution of experience for paper was going to be removed altogether from the H1b program.


----------

